# Trumpet Tips



## Lunasong

I titled this because I did not want to get infraction points by using the caption in the poster behind Prof. Pixley. 
I learned many new things about the trumpet by watching this video!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Tero

That first video was painful!


----------

